# New Costco kindling box



## tamarack (Nov 21, 2011)

Picked this up at Costco a couple of weeks ago.  My wife sure thinks it looks alot better than the cardboard box I had been using.  I have to agree.  IIRC its copper plated and cost @ $50.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 21, 2011)

That is very neat kindling you have!


----------



## woodchip (Nov 21, 2011)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> That is very neat kindling you have!



Better not show this to my wife, I'll have to produce neat kindling and a nice box  ;-)


----------



## mrfjsf (Nov 21, 2011)

nice lookin kindling tub ya got there and very neat kindling too! x2 on not showing this to my wife....I can hear the nagging now


----------



## bogydave (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice. 
Nice bundle of kindling too.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice. I'll need to look into one as my wife is on me about my cardboard boxes for the kindling...


----------



## seeyal8r (Nov 22, 2011)

I keep broken gnarled sticks in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Ash_403 (Nov 22, 2011)

seeyal8r said:
			
		

> I keep broken gnarled sticks in 5 gallon buckets.


I do the same.
Also, I keep any spit shards I get after splitting a pile of rounds (maul for me).
I actually keep most of it in a pickup truck bed box.  It came with the used pickup truck I bought early this year.  (I removed it to make more use of the 8 ft bed.)


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 22, 2011)

I like the copper look, but not the price. I found one almost exactly the same made of galv. for a buck at a garage sale.
I can't use it though, because the 1 yr. old lab pup LOVES chewing on the kindling. 
I can't keep kindling in the house right now or the floor looks like my splitting area. :shut:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 22, 2011)

$50 woulda' bought nearly a Face cord of firewood . . .


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL my kindling box is a series of trash cans outside and a plastic storage container inside.  I beter not have my wife see this either.  Nice and neat, almost purdy to look at....  definately not my kindling setup.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, here is mine. 

Anything but perfect. But is does the job. 

And now my wife wants to know why I'm taking pictures of an old plastic bucket and posting it on the internet. 

Replying,  I just mention Hearth.com as if that makes it ok........  ;-)


----------



## raygard (Nov 22, 2011)

mrfjsf said:
			
		

> nice lookin kindling tub ya got there and very neat kindling too! x2 on not showing this to my wife....I can hear the nagging now



I just hear the nagging from my missus nowadays. nothing else.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 23, 2011)

The copper looks very nice. I made mine out of some scrap paneling lumber. The kindling is cut to 15" and lays down flat in the box.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

For a while I was sticking my kindling in an old ceramic crock pot/beanhole bean pot that I found . . . but seeing as my woodbox has a place for kindling and the living room was getting cluttered I went back to using just my woodbox.


----------

